# [2018] NEW 5-Night Travel Package Values for Marriott timeshare owners via Marriott Rewards



## SueDonJ (Aug 22, 2018)

A TUGger who prefers not to give Marriott the possibility of matching his/her TUG name with his/her Marriott accounts was given a little info today that looks to answer the question of whether the 5-Night packages will still be available to us owners. Below is the complete copy/paste info sent to me; hopefully we'll know more in "a week or so."

Thank you, Anonymous! 
_
*****************
Five-night packages will still be available. I was told that it was 100,000 miles, but I suspect it is actually 110,000 to line up with the new seven-night packages. New chart should be out in a week or so. Here are some of the point values.

_
............50,000.......100,000
.............Miles........Miles.
--------------------------------
Cat 7.......355,000......430,000
Cat 1-4..................270,000


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 23, 2018)

If a 1-4 with 100K or 110k Miles is true, that’s actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 23, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> If a 1-4 with 100K or 110k Miles is true, that’s actually pretty awesome.



Well, I had just purchased one July 2, and, it was 235K points for cat1-5. So, it's more than that, and a few less miles, but, not tremendously worse. Likely still the best deal with MR points.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for posting. I’m glad to hear they will still be offered. Not as good as it was, but still a good use of MRPs. We have almost always used our points for these packages. We need to start rebuilding our balance!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## magicjourney (Aug 23, 2018)

I think it is 110k miles for UA, and 100k for other Airlines.
The Cat. 1-4 requires 270k now vs. 235k before, and only gets you 100k miles vs. 120k before. 
So basically we are losing 35k marriott points + 20k airline miles for each TP. That's pretty bad in my dictionary.


----------



## jpa2825 (Aug 23, 2018)

magicjourney said:


> I think it is 110k miles for UA, and 100k for other Airlines.
> The Cat. 1-4 requires 270k now vs. 235k before, and only gets you 100k miles vs. 120k before.
> So basically we are losing 35k marriott points + 20k airline miles for each TP. That's pretty bad in my dictionary.



Comparatively, yes. However, on an absolute scale compared to other ways you can use your MR points, it may still be good value. 

I could never get over the obligation to spend 5/7 days at same hotel to pull the trigger -- although I monitored very closely prior to 8.18. If I didn't see the value before, I am less likely to see the value now.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 23, 2018)

If you were to do a straight conversion now for mileage, 100K miles would cost you 300K points.  In that sense, you're getting a 10% discount plus a 5 night certificate.
Plus, the new 1-4 Category is usable in more locations compared to the old 1-5.  I was able to use my certificate for the Kauai Coconut Beach Courtyard.  Before that required an old Cat 6.

It's all about setting your expectations.  They could get rid of travel packages all together.


----------



## jtp1947 (Aug 23, 2018)

And if you use the new Marriott credit card, you earn 2X points on all purchases versus 1X on the old card and 6X @ Marriott. So there is the expected devaluation but the new card makes up for some of it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2018)

magicjourney said:


> I think it is 110k miles for UA, and 100k for other Airlines.
> The Cat. 1-4 requires 270k now vs. 235k before, and only gets you 100k miles vs. 120k before.
> So basically we are losing 35k marriott points + 20k airline miles for each TP. That's pretty bad in my dictionary.


I think the 110,000 came from this thread. It is even confusing because when you look at Marriott's own page on the seven night packages, they have an error. They show both the RewardsPlus (United) and the regular package as including 110,000 miles. I think you are right and it is only 100,000.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 23, 2018)

jtp1947 said:


> And if you use the new Marriott credit card, you earn 2X points on all purchases versus 1X on the old card and 6X @ Marriott. So there is the expected devaluation but the new card makes up for some of it.



This is a good point. I know for me 2x on everything can really add up and this now becomes one of my primary cards that I will use for everything but gas, food and Costco.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2018)

Another way to look at it is that the Cat 1-4 hotel only redemption is 25,000 points. So four nights would cost you 100,000. So you are paying 170,000 points for 100k in airline miles, 1.7 points per mile. Not nearly as good as it was in the past with the category 1-5 was also 25,000 points. So you got 120,000 miles for only 135,000 points, 1.125 points per mile. That is over a 50% increase in the cost of the miles.

As noted though, you can rack up double the points on credit card spending.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm lucky because I've already got lifetime platinum elite, and was thinking that I should switch cards since the nights don't mean anything anymore, but the 2x points really changes things for me.  I plow everything through the card except for Costco and I use the card for literally everything I can.  200,000 rewards points a year for just using the card is pretty sweet.


----------



## mas (Aug 25, 2018)

On the new Plat. Premiere card, do you still get 1 night of elite credit for $3000 of spend?  I didn't see it in the list of benefits/


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2018)

mas said:


> On the new Plat. Premiere card, do you still get 1 night of elite credit for $3000 of spend?  I didn't see it in the list of benefits/


Nope. That benefit is gone. Keep the old card if that is important to you.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi Sue,

***UPDATE*** here is the new values for 5 nights:

5 Nights   + 50,000 Miles   5 Nights + 100, 000 Miles
Category 1-4
195,000 Points required                 270,000 Points required
Category 5    235,000                    310,000
Category 6    315,000                    390,000
Category 7    355,000                    430,000
Category 8    475,000                    550,000

And Yes, United still provides 10% more miles 55K vs 50K, 110K vs 100K



SueDonJ said:


> A TUGger who prefers not to give Marriott the possibility of matching his/her TUG name with his/her Marriott accounts was given a little info today that looks to answer the question of whether the 5-Night packages will still be available to us owners. Below is the complete copy/paste info sent to me; hopefully we'll know more in "a week or so."
> 
> Thank you, Anonymous!
> _
> ...


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 25, 2018)

On 15 Aug we purchased a 5-night Cat 7 (now cat 5) certificate + 120,000 AA miles for 270,000 points. So we do seem to be experiencing a significant devaluation of Marriott rewards points since then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2018)

SeaDoc said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I just spoke with a Marriott Rewards representative who was emphatic that 5 day travel packages were no longer available.  Here is the 7 day packages for non-united airlines:
> 
> ...


But the OP came from a reliable (anonymous) source. I am also not sure what is right with the United vs. non United packages. The website shows both are 110,000 miles. But we know that the United package gets a 10% bonus in miles. I think the information you were provided is incorrect for the non United package and the rep was just pulling it off the Marriott website. As you can see, any source can be right or wrong at any given time.


----------



## SeaDoc (Aug 25, 2018)

See above for 5 night travel packages... Thanks MVWC for offering them again!!!


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 26, 2018)

SeaDoc said:


> I hope they retain the 5 day packages, but I have received nothing confirming it except for this 'anonymous' source.  If anyone finds out anything, please share.  Thanks



It's possible both your Marriott Rewards representative and the "anonymous source" are correct. The Rewards rep is obviously correct because the old 5 night packages went away on August 18, so they are correct in saying they are no longer available. But if the new ones haven't been announced yet, but are going to be announced soon, then the anonymous source would also be correct. Only time will tell.


----------



## jeepie (Aug 27, 2018)

SeaDoc said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> ***UPDATE*** here is the new values for 5 nights:
> 
> ...


I confirmed this info today with a MVC VOA. He couldn’t point me to the chart on the marriottvacationclub.com site, or link to it on Marriott Rewards. He went to a supervisor and then found it on their internal site. He emailed me a screen shot. He had no information about retaining the ability to change categories (he did mention that this may happen, but it hasn’t been announced). Nor would he confirm or deny the ability to extend a certificate. Cheers.


----------



## ACP (Aug 30, 2018)

I've just come off the MVC Chat and the agent confirmed that 5 nights TP were available to MVC owners.  However these cannot be booked via MVC only via Marriott Rewards.  There was no table available (However there was a link to the 7 Night Table).
Today I managed to  use an existing 7 night TP which was Cat 6 and use it for a new Cat 5 hotel, which was messy but the agent managed to resolve it without any additional MR points.
As per the last post hope they will allow us to change categories or extend existing TP as I have 2 Cat 1-4 to use.  I wonder how many points I would get back if I cancelled the hotel element


----------



## jeepie (Aug 30, 2018)

Here is the new table. Cheers.


----------



## mas (Aug 30, 2018)

So the end result is 35K more points and 22K less FF miles(for United -- 20 k less FF for the others).  Don't know how to compare that with the degraded 7 night TP? Still bad, but I guess it could be worse.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 31, 2018)

That screenshot with the new table is awesome.  It even has the code in there as well and that will be helpful until they get things officially posted.


----------



## ACP (Aug 31, 2018)

jeepie said:


> Here is the new table. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 8058



Does this mean that if you wanted to upgrade a current Cat 1-4 5 day certificate to a Cat 5 it would be an additional 40,000 points - assuming that at some point in the future they will allow upgrades?


----------



## ACP (Aug 31, 2018)

mas said:


> So the end result is 35K more points and 22K less FF miles(for United -- 20 k less FF for the others).  Don't know how to compare that with the degraded 7 night TP? Still bad, but I guess it could be worse.


The previous Cat 1-5 for 100k miles was 215,000 so at 270,000 points for a Cat 1-4 (assuming that you can still get an equivalent hotel under the new scheme) is a 25% increase.  However travelling from the UK to USA always needs a lot of miles so will still consider a 5 night TP


----------



## Safti (Sep 14, 2018)

ACP said:


> The previous Cat 1-5 for 100k miles was 215,000 so at 270,000 points for a Cat 1-4 (assuming that you can still get an equivalent hotel under the new scheme) is a 25% increase.  However travelling from the UK to USA always needs a lot of miles so will still consider a 5 night TP



I just received the codes for mapping travel packages from one category to another. As well, I have listed what the new codes will be should you wish to purchase a new travel package. MR has been instructed by management not to do any upgrades until Sept. 18 as they are still working on glitches on the website. There have been reports of people losing all of their points when MR has tried to upgrade thus the instruction to wait until Sept. 18.

Here goes. MR has advised that it will be easier to purchase/downgrade or upgrade if they have the codes........


OC5=530T/P530 is now NC4 QP53
OC6=570T/P570 is now NC4 QP53
OC7=610T/P610 is now NC5 QP61
OC8=650T/P650 is now NC5 QP61
OC9=690T/P690 is now NC6 QP69

If you want to purchase the new 5 night travel packages then they are as follows:
5 night cat. 1-4 = 813T (25K MR points) costs 270K MR points (for 100K Airmiles)
5 night cat 5= 833T (35K MR points) costs 310K MR points (for 100K Airmiles)
5 night cat 6= 853T( 50K MR points) costs 390K MR points (for 100K Airmiles)
5 night cat 7=873T (60K MR points) costs 450K MR points (for 100K Airmiles)
5 night Cat 8- 893T(85K MR points) costs 560 MR points (for 100K Airmiles)
Note: for 50KAirmiles the costs would be 195MR (for cat 4), 255MR (for cat 5), 315MR (for cat 6), 355MR (for cat 7) and 475MR (for cat 8)


----------



## jeepie (Sep 14, 2018)

Safti said:


> I just received the codes for mapping travel packages from one category to another. As well, I have listed what the new codes will be should you wish to purchase a new travel package. MR has been instructed by management not to do any upgrades until Sept. 18 as they are still working on glitches on the website. There have been reports of people losing all of their points when MR has tried to upgrade thus the instruction to wait until Sept. 18.
> 
> Here goes. MR has advised that it will be easier to purchase/downgrade or upgrade if they have the codes........
> 
> ...


Thanks Safti. I like the suggestion that purchase/downgrade or upgrade will still be possible. That said, I think it’s appropriate to point out Post #22 above which shows, for example, 5 night Cat 8 as 893T. Cheers.


----------



## Safti (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you jeeple. 5 nigh Cat. 8 was a type. You are correct. It's 893T.


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 15, 2018)

Safti said:


> .....Here goes. MR has advised that it will be easier to purchase/downgrade or upgrade if they have the codes........
> 
> OC5=530T/P530 is now NC4 QP53
> *OC6=570T/P570 is now NC4 QP53*
> ...



So a succinct conversation with the rep would be:  
(note, post referencing the Knowledge Article in another thread referenced a reduction to a Cat 1-5 TP, which doesn't seem to exist.)

"I have four Category 6 travel packages, NC4 QP53,  purchased under the pre-merger program.  Per your internal "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage", I would like to have these packages reduced to Category 5, 833T, and 30K points credited to my account for each package/certificate."


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> So a succinct conversation with the rep would be:
> (note, post referencing the Knowledge Article in another thread referenced a reduction to a Cat 1-5 TP, which doesn't seem to exist.)
> 
> "I have four Category 6 travel packages, NC4 QP53,  purchased under the pre-merger program.  Per your internal "Knowledge Article 5995 in Engage", I would like to have these packages reduced to Category 5, 833T, and 30K points credited to my account for each package/certificate."


The problem with this is that the difference in points between the old category 6 and category 5 is only 15K in points, not the 30K that people keep citing here. THis is why there is so much confusion with the five night packages. That knowledge article is written for seven night packages.


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 7, 2018)

Safti said:


> Here goes. MR has advised that it will be easier to purchase/downgrade or upgrade if they have the codes........
> 
> 
> OC5=530T/P530 is now NC4 QP53
> ...



It’s been 2.5 months since the merger and I decided to call in to hav my certificate converted.  I called in since I was in traffic and I converted my Old 1-5 to a New 1-4.  Since I was on my phone, I couldn’t verify/check until after I hung up.  Total call length was 7 minutes.

However, when I did check, I did have the New 1-4 but I was also short 10,000 MRP.  Looking more closely, she used code QP52 which had a value of 20,000 points compared to the P530 that was 10,000 points.

I made a second call back and spoke to another person.  She looked and made a correct.  Once again, I couldn’t verify until I hung up.  The 10,000 points were back.  Total call length was 6 minutes.

I make a third call to attach the certificate to an existing reservation.  The guy says the system is down and unable to attach.  Total call length was 3 minutes.

Seems like things are getting back to normal.  Could have saved myself 6 minutes had I looked up the code prior to calling and provided that to the service rep.


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 7, 2018)

So, if I don't have any reservations now or planned, I should wait as long as possible, i.e., to the current expiration date next summer, at which time I'd call and convert an OC6 to equivalent NC4, using QP53.

I would then get 15K points back, and at which time I could upgrade to to another category for how much?  (Link somewhere?).  (Really thought I had this figured out...yeah, right.)


----------



## Oscar923 (Nov 8, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> It’s been 2.5 months since the merger and I decided to call in to hav my certificate converted.  I called in since I was in traffic and I converted my Old 1-5 to a New 1-4.  Since I was on my phone, I couldn’t verify/check until after I hung up.  Total call length was 7 minutes.
> 
> However, when I did check, I did have the New 1-4 but I was also short 10,000 MRP.  Looking more closely, she used code QP52 which had a value of 20,000 points compared to the P530 that was 10,000 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Steven,
From reading your post, you were not upgrading or downgrading your certificate.  You were simply converting an old certificate code to a new code.  I am still holding an old 5-night certificate (cat7). Is it necessary to convert it to a new code before I can use it for a reservation?  Last time I called to try to make a reservation, the rep said the system was down and she couldn’t see my old certificate.  This was after 45 minutes on the phone.  Will all the old certificates be eventually converted to new ones by Marriott?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 8, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> It’s been 2.5 months since the merger and I decided to call in to hav my certificate converted.  I called in since I was in traffic and I converted my Old 1-5 to a New 1-4.  Since I was on my phone, I couldn’t verify/check until after I hung up.  Total call length was 7 minutes.
> 
> However, when I did check, I did have the New 1-4 but I was also short 10,000 MRP.  Looking more closely, she used code QP52 which had a value of 20,000 points compared to the P530 that was 10,000 points.
> 
> ...



I spent an hour and 20 minutes on the phone a couple days ago converting three OC5’s to NC4’s with an expiration extension and attaching them to existing reservations. What took so long for me was that the three rooms were booked together. Marriott is using the old reservation system and a new reservation system in parallel and there is a bug with multiple rooms booked in the new reservation system.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 8, 2018)

Oscar923 said:


> Hi Steven,
> From reading your post, you were not upgrading or downgrading your certificate.  You were simply converting an old certificate code to a new code.  I am still holding an old 5-night certificate (cat7). Is it necessary to convert it to a new code before I can use it for a reservation?  Last time I called to try to make a reservation, the rep said the system was down and she couldn’t see my old certificate.  This was after 45 minutes on the phone.  Will all the old certificates be eventually converted to new ones by Marriott?



There is no way to attach an old certificate. It has to be converted before using it for a reservation. From my understanding they are not doing this unless the rewards member calls and wants it attached or converted.


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 8, 2018)

As mentioned above, it needs to be converted first before it can be attached.  For some reason I was under the impression it would automatically convert, but that is not the case.


----------



## Safti (Nov 8, 2018)

I just upgraded my 5 night TP OC 5 to NC 6. Cost me 45K points to upgrade for each TP.


----------



## SMB1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Safti said:


> I just upgraded my 5 night TP OC 5 to NC 6. Cost me 45K points to upgrade for each TP.



This is great news!  Was it a hassle?  Did the rep know how to do it or did he/she have to put you on hold, talk to a manager, transfer you to customer care, etc?


----------



## Safti (Nov 8, 2018)

SMB1 said:


> This is great news!  Was it a hassle?  Did the rep know how to do it or did he/she have to put you on hold, talk to a manager, transfer you to customer care, etc?


It took about 45 minutes. I asked the rep if he was a Marriott agent for a while or an SPG agent. He said he was a Marriott agent. If he had said SPG then I would HUCA. He was a Marriott and loyalty rep. He couldn't do it by himself. I also instructed him on the exact code I wanted which helped him. I find many of the reps need some help with this. He had to go to his supervisor because I had also lost one of my TP's so it needed to be reinstated. It was an hour of my life. They also gave me goodwill points for the hassle on the phone. But, in the end, I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## lily28 (Nov 9, 2018)

I convert an old Cat 1-5 to new 1-4 and extended it for another year few days ago. I just found Another 10000 mr points were deducted from the account.  I have to call for the 10000 mr points to be put back into the account


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 9, 2018)

lily28 said:


> I convert an old Cat 1-5 to new 1-4 and extended it for another year few days ago. I just found Another 10000 mr points were deducted from the account.  I have to call for the 10000 mr points to be put back into the account



For whatever reason the travel package certificate has an actual system point value of 10,000 points. They are supposed to cancel the old one which adds 10,000 points and then issue the new one which deducts 10,000 points. The two transactions are supposed to be a wash.


----------



## lily28 (Nov 9, 2018)

The first agent made the mistake of mapping old 1-5 to new 1-5 and took out a bunch of mr points from my acccount.  This took more than 30 min w waiting for call to be picked up then putting me on hold to change to a wrong package. 
it took me another 30 min the same day to get another agent to correct it back to 1-4 cat and refund me the points.  She told me the point balance before she hang up the phone. 
 I check my balance today after reading steve’s post about missing 10000 points and found out I also missing 10000 points too.  Took me another phone call today to get them back


----------



## kds4 (Jul 26, 2019)

Interesting new disclaimers/terms for MVCI owners redeeming 5 night travel packages. I am pasting as stated by the MVCI representative during the online chat.

_"Important: Members must be advised at the time of ordering the Award that *if they choose to cancel the Hotel portion of the Travel Package at any time, they will receive 5,000 Points back to their Account*._
*Vistana Owners are not eligible for this Award."
*
So, no matter what category of travel package you redeem, you now will only get 5k Bonvoy points back if you cancel the hotel portion. Talk about getting 'Bonvoyed'. Ouch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 26, 2019)

kds4 said:


> Interesting new disclaimers/terms for MVCI owners redeeming 5 night travel packages. I am pasting as stated by the MVCI representative during the online chat.
> 
> _"Important: Members must be advised at the time of ordering the Award that *if they choose to cancel the Hotel portion of the Travel Package at any time, they will receive 5,000 Points back to their Account*._
> *Vistana Owners are not eligible for this Award."
> ...


The hotel portion has always been very low value if you try to cancel the hotel certificate tied to the Travel Package. It has been this way for many years. Long before Bonvoy. The hard cost value of the package is in the airline miles that they had to buy and which have already been transferred to your account.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 26, 2019)

FWIW, when I converted my OC6 to NC1-4; I would have gotten 30K points back for each certificate. 5K is a pretty significant change, but not unexpected given the overall value diminishment with the new certificates and hotel value changes.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 26, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> The hotel portion has always been very low value if you try to cancel the hotel certificate tied to the Travel Package. It has been this way for many years. Long before Bonvoy. The hard cost value of the package is in the airline miles that they had to buy and which have already been transferred to your account.



Yes, any points refund was always low (but not that low). The last time I was considering doing this (pre-SPG acquisition), I was offered a 15k points refund for the hotel portion of a 5 night certificate I thought I might not be able to use. So, the package costs have not only gone up but the partial refund amounts have also gone down. A double 'win' for Marriott Bonvoy? 

Also, I never got any initial advisals (as they are doing now) that I would only get "x" points back should I cancel part of the travel package. So, I think that is new as well.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 26, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> FWIW, when I converted my OC6 to NC1-4; I would have gotten 30K points back for each certificate. 5K is a pretty significant change, but not unexpected given the overall value diminishment with the new certificates and hotel value changes.


The way I read it, 5K refund is for cancelling the hotel portion entirely.  In the case of "downgrade" due to old to new, getting back 30K remains unchanged.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 27, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> The way I read it, 5K refund is for cancelling the hotel portion entirely.  In the case of "downgrade" due to old to new, getting back 30K remains unchanged.



I got 15K back converting from the OC6 to NC1-4.  Cancellation would have gotten me 30K.  I think this only occurred with OC6 and OC8(?) that were caught in the middle or the restructuring.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Jul 27, 2019)

I got 30,000 Bonvoy points back when changed OC6 to NC 1-4 (7 night package with 120,000 BA Avios)
Then I upgraded the NC 1-4 to NC 5 and charged 60,000 Bonvoy points.

Have just booked a 7 night stay next June into an Emerald Sea View Room at the Domes Miramare, Corfu, Greece - currently Cat 5 Adults Only Luxury Collection Resort. Hotel has a boat which takes you to Corfu Town so am very excited.

To get all of the above sorted took a lot of time and effort as the US Bonvoy dept originally charged me 90,000 extra Bonvoy but I fought it with the UK Bonvoy dept and after 3 calls and a lot of complaining they re-funded me 30,000.

It still seems that there is a lot of discrepancy going on regarding these travel packages.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 27, 2019)

cwtkm3 said:


> I got 30,000 Bonvoy points back when changed OC6 to NC 1-4 (7 night package with 120,000 BA Avios)
> Then I upgraded the NC 1-4 to NC 5 and charged 60,000 Bonvoy points.
> 
> Have just booked a 7 night stay next June into an Emerald Sea View Room at the Domes Miramare, Corfu, Greece - currently Cat 5 Adults Only Luxury Collection Resort. Hotel has a boat which takes you to Corfu Town so am very excited.
> ...



They charged you 60k to go from NC-4 to NC-5? If you look at the difference in the redemption charts, those packages are only 40k apart. I would be balking if they demanded 60k (which is 20k more than their published values).


----------



## jtp1947 (Jul 27, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> I got 15K back converting from the OC6 to NC1-4. Cancellation would have gotten me 30K. I think this only occurred with OC6 and OC8(?) that were caught in the middle or the restructuring.



Correct re: OC8.  I converted it to a NC5 and received a 30K refund.  My other choice was to upgrade it to a NC6 and pay 30K more.


----------



## Norcal5 (Jul 27, 2019)

I extended two Category 7 packages, which they turned into two of their equal, the new Category 5.  Strangely, the representative  credited me 40,000 points for each one.  I told her they were the same, I was only extending, and she explained that that’s what they were supposed to do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 27, 2019)

Really, if you just want the air miles, it would make sense to do the five night package and get 100,000 miles for 270,000 and then cancel the hotel certificate and get 5,000 back. This is better than just converting points to miles at 3:1. Of course, there is value in the certificate. This 3:1 conversion ratio is why Marriott always gave back a paltry amount of points for the hotel portion if you cancelled the certificate. They didn't want people getting around the 3:1 ratio on straight points to miles conversions so they would reprice the transaction as to if it was a straight points to miles instead of a travel package. In a travel package they are discounting the price of the hotel stay, not discounting the price of the miles.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 28, 2019)

I had a old category 6 that needed to be converted and extended.  I was offered to either downgrade to a new category 4 and receive 15K points or to upgrade to a new category 5 and pay 20K points.  I took the alternative for the upgrade to a new category 5 for 20K points.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 29, 2019)

Prior to the great loyalty program merger of 2018 (aka The Big Bonvoy), I redeemed six 5 night travel packages (4 Category 6 and 2 Category 1-5). I was able to turn the 4 that were Cat 6 into new Cat 5 (because of some anticipated travel plans in 2019), but I left the 2 Category 1-5 accommodation certificates alone. They were due to expire on 7/31/19. Over the week-end, I was able to call and have them converted from OC-5 to NC-4 (which was no cost), but the benefit was getting another use year as they now expire at the end of July 2020. If I cannot use them by then, I will look at extending them (and/or upgrading to extend them). I know people have had mixed results with upgrading, but that is why it is worthwhile if you do not get a knowledgeable and/or cooperative CSR to hang-up and call back. It took several calls to get my OC-6 turned into NC-5 (and not NC-4), but we got it done.


----------

